# [SOLVED] UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router



## txgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi. So here's the deal. I need UPnP to be enabled on my Wi-Fi router Trendnet BRP-632 in order to play online on my PS3 and XBOX360. I'm connected to the internet via DSL modem D-Link DSL-2520U wich is connected to the Trendnet router. And my question is - do I need to enable UPnP function also on D-Link to increase stability and performance of my internet connection?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*

Welcome to TSF!

Since the "modem" is really a router then yes you need Upnp enabled.


----------



## txgt (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Since the "modem" is really a router then yes you need Upnp enabled.


So, I need UPnP to be enabled on both the Trendnet wi-fi router and D-Link DSL Router?

Ok. But why the UPnP is disabled in my D-Link after I reset it to Factory settings?


----------



## txgt (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*

Please someone answer to my last question!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*

Because its disabled by default. Why does that surprise you?


----------



## txgt (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Because its disabled by default. Why does that surprise you?


Because It's usually enabled by default in all kinds of network devices. D-Link DSL-2520U is the first router on my memory where UPnP is disabled by default. I just hoped to find a reason for that. Maybe router works better with disabled UPnP in some cases.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*

UPnP does have some security risks in that it can help malware on a pc call home.
Usually its disabled by default.


----------



## txgt (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: UPnP on DSL modem and Wi-Fi Router*

Thank you Wand3r3r for answering!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy to help


----------

